# Who builds the ultimate luxury car?



## HusqyPro (Aug 3, 2009)

Three contenders for the title of ultimate luxury car.

The Maybach 62S.



> The Maybach 62 S is a car for people who have an eye for the extraspecial. It brings together all of the hallmark traits which have, since the very beginning, set aside each and every Maybach vehicle as a paragon of technical perfection, traditional craftsmanship and creative brilliance. This prestigious, high-end luxury saloon goes yet further by adding a generous helping of dynamic individuality with an assured sense of style to enrich the brand's heritage.
> Exclusive design features plus high-tech performance enhancement give the Maybach 62 S an athletic, one-of-a-kind feel that make it into a beguiling travel companion on any road in the world. Arresting details such as the radiator grille with twin louvres, the striking main headlamps finished in the vehicle colour and the front fog lamps with their elegant chrome surrounds instantly catch the eye.
> Exclusive wheels and a customdesigned exhaust system with two visible tailpipes add further powerful touches. Under the bonnet, the Maybach 62 S holds true to the philosophy of discreet dynamism with the most powerful Maybach engine ever, promising majestic propulsion and astonishing agility. This combines with the lavish spaciousness on offer and the peerless finery of the appointments and equipment to produce something truly worth cherishing: your very own business jet on wheels.
> The Maybach 62 S succeeds in reconciling inspirational motoring comfort with a level of performance that belies the vehicle's imposing dimensions and satisfies even the highest expectations.
> ...


The Bentley Arnage



> Vehicle Overview
> After 10 years, Bentley's flagship Arnage is in its final year. For the first half of 2009, the Arnage comes in traditional trim levels of base R, extended-length RL and sporty T. Then, in the middle of 2009, just one trim level will be offered: the Arnage Final Series. The Arnage Final Series combines the performance of last year's Arnage T with the luxury and refinement of the Arnage R.
> 
> The Arnage Final Series is comparable in stature to the Maybach 57 and Rolls-Royce Phantom, though both of those cars cost about $100,000 more. Only 150 Arnage Final Series will be built.
> ...


The Rolls Royce Phantom



> Like the Great Pyramid of Giza, Rolls-Royces change shape slowly and imperceptibly without affecting grandeur or purpose. This evolutionary pace ensures that even older Rolls models will remain relevant and rewarding, creating no sense of shame for owners even when placed next to newer, fresher versions.
> That said, the single most noticeable change on the 2009 Rolls-Royce Phantom—the new front bumper—does just enough to tidy up the Phantom’s face that it might prompt customers to go ahead and toss down $400K for a new one anyway. Indeed, the nicely integrated fascia brings the bumper, fenders, and grille into agreement with each other. Together, they replace the clunky, unresolved front end that, frankly, made the pre-’09 Phantom look like it had already “menaced” a wall or two as part of the assembly process.
> Rolls-Royce made more changes to the big bad Phantom for ’09, including new power rear bucket seats; relocated rear climate, window, and audio controls; a new clock; fabulous new rear vanity mirrors; and, for the first time, the unique headliner that uses tiny lights to mimic twinkling stars—evidently, when you have this kind of money, the stars always come out at night. The iconic Rolls grille has also been tweaked, becoming shallower to mimic the Phantom Coupé and Drophead Coupé, and cast-aluminum 21-inch wheels are now standard, with two additional wheel designs also being available. Production of the 2009 Phantom has just commenced at Rolls-Royce’s Goodwood facility.




I'm something of a car nut. Was watching some Top Gear online and it featured these 3 cars.

So which one has the ultimate wow factor for you?


----------



## HusqyPro (Aug 3, 2009)

I've actually seen a Rolls Royce Phantom in person. The black on black one at Rolls Royce in Bellevue WA. Let me tell ya, that's a snooty dealership. Wouldn't even let me get a close look at the car. Had 2 salesman and a manager running interference. I wanted to check out the Lambos they had on the showroom too. It might be because I was wearing Carhartt and pulled up in an 82 F-150. Profiling is wrong! Whats to say I wasn't an eccentric billionaire?


----------



## Framer53 (Feb 23, 2008)

HusqyPro said:


> I've actually seen a Rolls Royce Phantom in person. The black on black one at Rolls Royce in Bellevue WA. Let me tell ya, that's a snooty dealership. Wouldn't even let me get a close look at the car. Had 2 salesman and a manager running interference. I wanted to check out the Lambos they had on the showroom too. It might be because I was wearing Carhartt and pulled up in an 82 F-150. Profiling is wrong! Whats to say I wasn't an eccentric billionaire?


 
I kind of like the Lambos myself. Got passed by tyson on the Norhtway about 15years ago. He was not following the speed limit that I saw!:whistling
How is the new truck?


----------



## slowforthecones (Aug 24, 2008)

HusqyPro said:


> I've actually seen a Rolls Royce Phantom in person. The black on black one at Rolls Royce in Bellevue WA. Let me tell ya, that's a snooty dealership. Wouldn't even let me get a close look at the car. Had 2 salesman and a manager running interference. I wanted to check out the Lambos they had on the showroom too. It might be because I was wearing Carhartt and pulled up in an 82 F-150. Profiling is wrong! Whats to say I wasn't an eccentric billionaire?


dealerships that profile and judge folks by a work truck...well let's just say they would be loosing a sale. Who are they to know if your not a very wealthy construction company exec that also works some jobs too just to keep in touch with the clientbase and make sure quality is still there when your a big operation. Reminds me of the time I went into a BMW dealership to checkout the new 6 series, they refused to let me take a 6 out on a test drive since I rolled up in my work rig, F550 bucket. So I went down the street and was treated very nice, bought the MBenz CLS550 instead of a 6.


----------



## HusqyPro (Aug 3, 2009)

Well, most wealthy construction companies don't have their owners drive near 30 year old rust buckets.

My Dodge should be back first week in September. I don't want the POS anymore. Trying to get rid of it.

Think of this as research, when this recession is over and were booming again you'll want to reward yourself. Any of these cars would be suitable for running around, doing estimates, and meeting with clients.


----------



## Framer53 (Feb 23, 2008)

Think of this as research, when this recession is over and were booming again you'll want to reward yourself. Any of these cars would be suitable for running around, doing estimates, and meeting with clients>>>>>>>>>>>>>>

Are you out of your mind???????????????????/
Try answering a price objection, leave and go jump in one of them!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## HusqyPro (Aug 3, 2009)

Well, it'd be good for GC's to meet with subs.

"Yeah, I'm having some cash flow issues. Don't worry, I'll take care of you on my next draw."

:laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## woodchuck2 (Feb 27, 2008)

HusqyPro said:


> I've actually seen a Rolls Royce Phantom in person. The black on black one at Rolls Royce in Bellevue WA. Let me tell ya, that's a snooty dealership. Wouldn't even let me get a close look at the car. Had 2 salesman and a manager running interference. I wanted to check out the Lambos they had on the showroom too. It might be because I was wearing Carhartt and pulled up in an 82 F-150. Profiling is wrong! Whats to say I wasn't an eccentric billionaire?


 I agree with the profiling. I dealt with this at a BMW/Audi dealer when a friend of mine and i took his parents Audi in for an AWD problem. I towed it down for him so while i was waiting for him i was checking out an A-8 on the floor. Some salesman actually came up to me and said "nice car huh, i dont think you could afford it so please dont touch it!"  . Well dont you think this ole boy didnt come unglued :laughing: I started yelling at this punk that i made more money than any of them and my one of my $45k junkers were sitting on thier lot, unlike him i own several homes, i have my own business, i own more tools than most if not all their techs, that unlike him i work for a living and i do know what i can afford. The manager then came over, stated that i was creating a scene and asked me to leave . Who the hell are they to judge a book by its cover? I guess if you fit the yuppie bill then you are ok, but if your a working man than you are not good enough for their ride.:no: Most farmers have more money tied up in equipment then they do in inventory, but then i would rather drive a John Deere than a BMW. 

The best car of the three IMO is the Maybach, it is also the oldest top of the line car produced if memory serves me. But would i turn away the others, hell NO.


----------



## HusqyPro (Aug 3, 2009)

Once I become a billionaire I'm gonna get $400,000 cash out of the bank and put it in a gym bag. Dress like a slob and head for the Ferrari dealership. When they give me crap I'm gonna dump it on the showroom floor. "How do you like me now?"

Go from getting security called on me to being their new best friend in about 2 seconds flat.


----------



## woodchuck2 (Feb 27, 2008)

HusqyPro said:


> Once I become a billionaire I'm gonna get $400,000 cash out of the bank and put it in a gym bag. Dress like a slob and head for the Ferrari dealership. When they give me crap I'm gonna dump it on the showroom floor. "How do you like me now?"
> 
> Go from getting security called on me to being their new best friend in about 2 seconds flat.


 Better yet, when they give you crap show them the cash and walk out. Tell them you are going to a better dealer regardless of where it is and they can shove their business up their wazzoo. :thumbsup:


----------



## slowforthecones (Aug 24, 2008)

Hey you know a construction exec might be in love with the truck that he started making his fortune with and it still works fine, so he kept it. I still have my old truck... I wouldn't trade it or sell it just because it's my first truck.


----------



## XanadooLTD (Oct 6, 2007)

My wifes cousin has the Bentley Continental. Thats an amazing car. It took two weeks for them to learn how to make the windows go down. My favorite is his Blue Ferrari though with carbon and the glass over the engine. Must be nice.


----------



## woodchuck2 (Feb 27, 2008)

No offense but i noticed when i was a tech for GM that the more expensive the car the dumber the owners were and or they were too lazy to read the owners manual. You wouldnt beleive how many people would buy a Caddy and pay cash for it yet have no clue how to move the seats or mirrors.


----------



## concretemasonry (Dec 1, 2006)

I could not vote because only elite "tanks" were list that can have good specs that are not ever used.

A "little" closer the real world for a person that wants luxury and performance is a Mercedes E class (sedan oe coupe) that has gone through the AMG division where everything is upgraded and under warantee. A fraction of the price and is something that has all the luxury and goodies plus it is good in normal driving, in a road race or on a drag strip. Mercedes is good, but the AMG is a costly difference, but they start with a chasis, engine and body to the cost is not as bad as someting lesser done to an ordinary car.

For a real driver get on the list (3 years wait) for an Audi R8 coupe. Two seats, two zone AC ,all plush and 200 mph than can be driven and may be able to dodge many of the cars wandering on the road.


----------



## HusqyPro (Aug 3, 2009)

If you're going to talk real world then the Mercedes G550 or the Range Rover would be my choice. Either one can still move in snow. Range Rover has a reputation for poor build quality though.


----------



## XanadooLTD (Oct 6, 2007)

:thumbsup:RANGE ROVER ALSO!!


HusqyPro said:


> If you're going to talk real world then the Mercedes G550 or the Range Rover would be my choice. Either one can still move in snow. Range Rover has a reputation for poor build quality though.


----------



## HusqyPro (Aug 3, 2009)

I guess if you had a $400,000 Rolls Royce you'd look like a real poon when the thing got stuck in the snow huh?


----------



## slowforthecones (Aug 24, 2008)

I considered a GL450 or G550, settled for the CLS as it was on sale. There's not much snow here where I'm at, the cars mostly for shuttling mom and dad around on weekends, last I checked the GL or G doesn't have power assisted steps readily available. So yeah the GL or G is a bargain as far as luxury rides. I don't think I could picture myself driving a continetal or maybach.


----------



## HusqyPro (Aug 3, 2009)

The CLS is the 4 door that looks like a coupe right? The one with the real sharp roofline that slopes down the back?


----------



## slowforthecones (Aug 24, 2008)

woodchuck2 said:


> I agree with the profiling. I dealt with this at a BMW/Audi dealer when a friend of mine and i took his parents Audi in for an AWD problem. I towed it down for him so while i was waiting for him i was checking out an A-8 on the floor. Some salesman actually came up to me and said "nice car huh, i dont think you could afford it so please dont touch it!"  . Well dont you think this ole boy didnt come unglued :laughing: I started yelling at this punk that i made more money than any of them and my one of my $45k junkers were sitting on thier lot, unlike him i own several homes, i have my own business, i own more tools than most if not all their techs, that unlike him i work for a living and i do know what i can afford. The manager then came over, stated that i was creating a scene and asked me to leave . Who the hell are they to judge a book by its cover? I guess if you fit the yuppie bill then you are ok, but if your a working man than you are not good enough for their ride.:no: Most farmers have more money tied up in equipment then they do in inventory, but then i would rather drive a John Deere than a BMW.
> 
> The best car of the three IMO is the Maybach, it is also the oldest top of the line car produced if memory serves me. But would i turn away the others, hell NO.


Most farmers are very very rich despite impressions they are poor farmboys. Farmers these days have all their equip and crops insured and gov't subsidies...so don't ever take a farmer as a loser...all that land of his is also of very very high value should there be real estate development.


----------



## slowforthecones (Aug 24, 2008)

HusqyPro said:


> The CLS is the 4 door that looks like a coupe right? The one with the real sharp roofline that slopes down the back?


Yup...that's the one. It's parts are mostly sourced from the E series. It's a coupe looking 4 door sedan. The salesman was very nice to me even though I was a bit dusty and raggy looking afterwork, he did put down some plastic wrap on the seat but let me test drive it on my own for 2 hours.


----------



## Handymanservice (Mar 1, 2009)

slowforthecones said:


> Most farmers are very very rich despite impressions they are poor farmboys. Farmers these days have all their equip and crops insured and gov't subsidies...so don't ever take a farmer as a loser...all that land of his is also of very very high value should there be real estate development.


Most GC's are very, very rich too , despite the impressions they leave on their subs as they work the price down like a farmer works a plow.:whistling

Sure, there are rich farmer's, but "most" farmers are like most self employed people, hard working, good folks that aren't afraid to do a days work for 1/2 a days pay.

Depending on the product of the farm, most farmers lose money before the subsidy and even after, they are far from rich. A real farmer knows the wealth of his land is in the product he produces and would not "cash out" to development.

If a guy wants to become "rich" and drive one of Bob's cars to his estimates, there are far easier ways than farming. Maybe lanscaping? Then he can Pay cash for his new Wonder Woman truck, you know the type, _invisible_!


----------



## concretemasonry (Dec 1, 2006)

For the Rover fans - Ford sold Rover and Jaguar to the huge Indian company, Tata. They have the technology and people, so they can improve the quality. Tata also brought out the $2700 Nano mini-car, but they will only sell it in India ans SE Asia since the demand could be so high. The company designs and manufacture computers in addition to having steel mills, cement plants, running schools, resorts, etc., but all in the markets they are familiar with. Tata is just one of the huge mega-sized Indian companies that does not go outside its area despite the huge annual sales. They and the purchase from Ford may be one of the reasons Ford is not dragged into the "bail-out" and can run a business the way it should be run.


----------



## willworkforbeer (Mar 7, 2009)

HusqyPro said:


> I've actually seen a Rolls Royce Phantom in person.


I actually worked on Rolls Royces and other exotic cars (20 years ago). Its just another car right? :no: The brakes for example, when you hit the brakes you will stop because it has two backup systems in case the main one fails. Actually got to tinker on Babe Ruths Rolls. It had two engines in case one failed, each engine had two distributors in case one failed. Car was built to not leave you walking.


----------



## slowforthecones (Aug 24, 2008)

Handymanservice said:


> Most GC's are very, very rich too , despite the impressions they leave on their subs as they work the price down like a farmer works a plow.:whistling
> 
> Sure, there are rich farmer's, but "most" farmers are like most self employed people, hard working, good folks that aren't afraid to do a days work for 1/2 a days pay.
> 
> ...


depends..development yields great instant results..i.e. in the tracy area...a good friend of mine sold a lot of his ranch off to develop parts of mountain house. And I was the G.C. for him. Smiles at handyman......I've seen one of your trucks around town.... guess biz is good!


----------



## Handymanservice (Mar 1, 2009)

Business is good, could always be better, but I am not complaining. Mountain House, what a great idea, I hope they can rejuvenate it. I have several friends that sold property out there too, they weren't farmers out there, they bought a bunch of property in the Delta, and now they have the money to farm.

Too many families sold out here, the money was crazy and I can't blame them for it, but it sure changed the faces of the players in this town. Small farming is harsh, kinda like small GCing right now, you have to be all sub-contractors or huge to make decent profits.

You hit the nail on the head with this one though "depends..development yields great instant results".

Have a good one.


----------



## dougger222 (Jan 29, 2004)

Never seen a Maybach in person but have seen both the R/R and Bently. 

They are nice but for that kind of money I'd rather buy a Lambo or Ferrari. Speaking of which keep seeing a newer Lambo and Ferrari on my way to work. The Ferrari is silver and the Lambo is a color I couldn't guess the name. See Vipers almost daily. 

I really liked the episode on TG were Jeremy blows the tire on the Bently or R/R (can't recall both so must alike). All that power and one wheel to do the work.


----------



## dougger222 (Jan 29, 2004)

woodchuck2 said:


> I agree with the profiling. I dealt with this at a BMW/Audi dealer when a friend of mine and i took his parents Audi in for an AWD problem. I towed it down for him so while i was waiting for him i was checking out an A-8 on the floor. Some salesman actually came up to me and said "nice car huh, i dont think you could afford it so please dont touch it!"  . Well dont you think this ole boy didnt come unglued :laughing: I started yelling at this punk that i made more money than any of them and my one of my $45k junkers were sitting on thier lot, unlike him i own several homes, i have my own business, i own more tools than most if not all their techs, that unlike him i work for a living and i do know what i can afford. The manager then came over, stated that i was creating a scene and asked me to leave . Who the hell are they to judge a book by its cover? I guess if you fit the yuppie bill then you are ok, but if your a working man than you are not good enough for their ride.:no: Most farmers have more money tied up in equipment then they do in inventory, but then i would rather drive a John Deere than a BMW.
> 
> The best car of the three IMO is the Maybach, it is also the oldest top of the line car produced if memory serves me. But would i turn away the others, hell NO.


Hey now my wife drives a BMW!!!

It's funny how some salesman size up customers right away and figure them out on apperance alone.

Here's a good one. A few years ago a customer of my mechanic went into a Ford dealership for a test drive. He's an older man with gray hair who normaly wears blue jeans with holes and flannel shirts. The first salesman dismissed him as a tire kicker as did the second one. Finally the rookie or the lowest on the todem pole salesman started talking to him. He was interested in an F250, F350 and Excursion all brand new. He test drove them all and came back and sat down with the salesmen. Not sure what to buy he decided to just go ahead and buy all three. Yes he bought all three and payed for them on the spot!!! He's got a $600K motor home, large car collection and his last addition on his home cost him $1.7 million!!! He's a lawyer for one of the big atv/snowmobile companies. When he goes out for dinner he only goes to places that allow his lap dog to come with. He orders the dog the best steak they offer and always tips $100. Oh, and his wife sold 10 Toyota dealerships a few years ago.

A friend of mine has a wealthy brother that's the same way maybe even worse. It's like his goal it to come across as poor as possible. His car collection inlcudes a Viper and 4 Hemi Mopars. His daily driver is a rusty old wagon.

I did a roof a few years ago for a resturaunt owner. Huge house with a pole building full of old cars. His daily driver was also a rusty old wagon. The strange this is he owns a steak house were you can get a steak sandwich with fries and soup for less than a value meal at McD's.


----------



## slowforthecones (Aug 24, 2008)

A rustbucket means more to a man than his most expensive car because it's the car that earned him his wealth.


----------

